# "Softer" crib mattress?



## takers (Jul 13, 2010)

I know that the recommendations for cribs are to have a hard mattress (no pillow-top like features) with a fitted crib sheet. However, I'm finding that my 6 month old little girl will sleep for 20 to maybe 30 minutes in her crib with rare occasions of an hour or so. When I put her on our bed (we co-sleep until 4-5 months in the bed and occasionally will pull her in with my husband and I on bad sleeping nights), which has a softer mattress setting and a comforter, she habitually sleeps for an hour at a time with occasions of two-three hours.

I'm thinking that she likes the softer padding of our bed and this causes her to have a deeper sleep and therefore sleep longer. Am I nuts?

If not, is there a way to safely make her crib a little softer for her to sleep on? A blanket below the crib sheet? A blanket/comforter on top of the crib sheet but underneath her?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It may be the smell of you and your dh on your bed that helps he sleep as well.

Fwiw, I let all my babies nap on our bed. They just slept better and it was easier to nurse them down laying down and then roll away.

As far as the crib, I think the official wording is nothing soft is ok. But, at 6 months I think it's much less of a concern. I did at one time put a folded comforter on top of the crib mattress under the sheet to make it softer.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Babies like squish, it is just a fact of life. So we try and do it carefully because there are real risks in infancy. We've had good luck with natural latex toppers for earler toddlerhood and before that, folded wool blankets that added loft but no ripples/entrapment.


----------

